# Tarpon 11 vs 12 wt



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Been doing this game a long time and have always been a 12 wt guy. But thinking of getting an 11. I know the ins and outs of the size of fish, type of water and all those things that go into a rod decision.

What I would like is some insight on casting. I use a 10 as my go too bull redfish rod so I use it a lot. So my questions is this. Does an 11 wt cast closer to a 10 or is more like a 12? If its still a much more beast to cast like a 12 then it really serves me no purpose in going that way. But if its more like a 10 just a little bigger than that's something that would interest me. In my hands a 12 is a totally different animal than a 10. Just wondering which side of the fence an 11 would fall on?


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

I think you already know the answer to this question, but it depends on the rod and the line. From my casting a lot of different rods, I'd say that the 11's are easier on the shoulder to cast than the 12's. My two favorite 11wts are the Sage Xi3 and the Thomas and Thomas Exocett. The Loomis Asquith is also a great rod (in all weights) but $1200 is a lot for a rod that will be a shelf queen except for once a year. While I tend to prefer SA lines, both of these rods were great with Rio Flats pro. When I'm casting either of my 12wts, I feel it for sure. They are good rods but rods that heavy of a weight are far more designed to stop really big fish and not so much enjoyable casting for the angler.
I'd be really interested in casting the Sage Maverick in 11 and 12wt since they are designed with slightly softer tips and load deeper in the blank with very powerful butt sections. This action tends to be a little easier on the shoulder by requiring a longer casting stroke rather than the unforgiving power of many of the modern fast and ultra fast rods.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

I think I can honestly answer that an 11 will be somewhere between a 10 and a 12.

😃😃😃


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Steve, you don't need our advise, you know what to do, just get one. We all need a new one if we can't make up our mind


----------



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

Edit: just realized this doesn't answer your question....

I just tarpon fish with a 10. I know there exists the possibility of a too large fish, but I'd probably just break a fish off in lieu of fighting it too long. I have been successful and ethical on fish up to 100#. I hate casting anything bigger than a 10.


----------



## Nway93 (May 9, 2016)

I have limited tarpon experience but the 10, 11, and 12 all have their place depending on the situation. Most of the time I'm using an 11 and if you know how to pull can still whip big fish quick in shallower water say less that 15' deep. I have loomis crosscurrent pro 1's and prefer the 12 when using a intermediate tip line, throws really well with an 11wt sa grand slam clear tip. To me the 11 is closer to the 12 but noticably less effort to cast. Even if is blowing 20 and the situation calls for a floating line the 11 is my choice with either a flats pro or grand slam 10wt which is really a 11wt line. Lands softer and I feel like it's easier to control and get the fly where it should be quickly when a string sneaks up on you.


----------



## tailwalk (Nov 20, 2016)

I started with a 12, convinced that the bigger rod was the key to success in fighting big fish. Over time I realized how little I enjoy casting that rod, especially given the nature of most lines being overweight. That led me to true to weight lines on the 12, which was such an improvement it got me thinking further. I fish with a class tippet. That means the maximum amount of pressure I can put on a fish is limited to the breaking strength of the class. Also, it's harder than it seems to effectively get that pressure applied. What I realized was that in my hands at least, whatever advantage the 12 offers over the 11 is likely not really being exploited. So why make the casting side of things more difficult in exchange for no real fighting advantage? With my 11 I can more easily deliver the fly to where it needs to be and still pull just as hard as I would with the 12.


----------



## Mike Geer (Nov 22, 2018)

I have thought about this and other related questions and have led people to a stiff 10 wt that will easily cast an entire 11 wt line. The Ignitor 10 and Asquith 10 are 2 perfect examples.
I think both rods cast better with an 11 wt line yet they are not as fatiguing as some heavier stiffer 11s. these two 10s are extremely light in your hand. You can also still fish them for big reds.


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

I have had two 11wt rods, a Sage Xi2 and now a Hardy Zephrus. I hated the Sage it was heavy and always felt like a broomstick, the Hardy is an absolute pleasure to cast. Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## backbone (Jan 4, 2016)

Try an Asquith 11wt, it throws like a 10 but has a ton of backbone.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Lots of different ways to go after big tarpon on the fly... My take on it is pretty simple - if you’re going to be doing lots of casting all day long - use an 11wt, it’s easier on the angler. Relatively few casts during the day, the 12wt. 

An 11 is simply a bit easier to cast for most average anglers while still allowing you to work a big fish.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

backbone said:


> Try an Asquith 11wt, it throws like a 10 but has a ton of backbone.


Love to try one. But even as much as I like high end gear not even I am paying $1300 for a stick of graphite and some resin....lol.


----------



## backbone (Jan 4, 2016)

ifsteve said:


> Love to try one. But even as much as I like high end gear not even I am paying $1300 for a stick of graphite and some resin....lol.


Bwahahahahahahah!
sell one of your two chittums...


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

backbone said:


> Bwahahahahahahah!
> sell one of your two chittums...


Hahaah....there's another high end toy that is also just so stupidly priced as to give me zero interest in owning one....well now if you want to give me one......lol


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

ifsteve said:


> Love to try one. But even as much as I like high end gear not even I am paying $1300 for a stick of graphite and some resin....lol.


I picked up my Hardy on closeout for about $400 bucks. I don't know if there are anymore of them floating around.


----------



## Bajabob123 (Apr 28, 2021)

Steve_Mevers said:


> I have had two 11wt rods, a Sage Xi2 and now a Hardy Zephrus. I hated the Sage it was heavy and always felt like a broomstick, the Hardy is an absolute pleasure to cast. Just my 2 cents worth.


I agree, I love my Hardy 11 wts and I can still land poons to 120 in 15 to 20 mins


----------



## 35036 (Apr 26, 2020)

ifsteve said:


> Been doing this game a long time and have always been a 12 wt guy. But thinking of getting an 11. I know the ins and outs of the size of fish, type of water and all those things that go into a rod decision.
> 
> What I would like is some insight on casting. I use a 10 as my go too bull redfish rod so I use it a lot. So my questions is this. Does an 11 wt cast closer to a 10 or is more like a 12? If its still a much more beast to cast like a 12 then it really serves me no purpose in going that way. But if its more like a 10 just a little bigger than that's something that would interest me. In my hands a 12 is a totally different animal than a 10. Just wondering which side of the fence an 11 would fall on?


Personally, I can say that I’ve owned 2 cheaper 11 weights that were mid price range and they were better Louisiana Bull and big black drum rods cause they were slightly slower and would cast an overweighted, modern 10 weight line very accurately…I’ve also owned 2 nice ones, A couple years back I upgraded to the scott sector in a 9 and 11, and without a doubt, the 9 replaced my Bull rig and would tackle Cobia or permit fine, and the 11 weight Sector almost takes the edge on my NRX…I got a killer deal on the NRX in Charleston and it’s never been back lol…but that scott…Man…it does the work of many 12 weights without horsing your arm. It CANNOT be replaced as the larger fly rods simply take more effort and energy to work with effectively. Endurance is the name of the game, and shaving the weight made all day trips possible.


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

Get the in between. I use an Exocett 12 wt & have amp tarpon 11wt on it. Hence why I call it my finesse hand cannon. I really couldn’t tell much difference in weight between 11&12, but I preferred the pulling power of the 12.


----------



## 35036 (Apr 26, 2020)

Rick hambric said:


> Get the in between. I use an Exocett 12 wt & have amp tarpon 11wt on it. Hence why I call it my finesse hand cannon. I really couldn’t tell much difference in weight between 11&12, but I preferred the pulling power of the 12.


Agree….the overweight lines really work well with the modern fast rods. That’s exactly what I do but only the lines 1/2 to 1 weight over….these new age lines that are 2 line weights heavier than spec are literally just confusing to some who aren’t familiar with the standard grain weights and really cause a lot of fisherman to blame the rod instead.


----------



## Surfrat59 (Mar 30, 2021)

Picked up a Hardy Proaxis 11wt closeout a year ago for under $400, on the premise of building a tarpon rig for retirement this year. Still haven't made it south for my first tarpon trip, but the rod easily handled some large stripers in fast water during a noreaster last fall. Very light in hand, moderate to fast action. I put a bend in that rod I thought it would never handle...but it did! Much nicer caster and just as powerful as my 12wt Sage.


----------



## Ben Sheppard (Feb 1, 2020)

I didn’t even think I needed another rod , but now after this very informative chat I am going 11wt shopping. You guys are all right.


----------



## Jreinfly (Sep 8, 2021)

I got an axiom 2x in 11 wt and casted the nrx+ in 11 and have one on order now…. Really wanna cast the Zane pro. Still have a 12 wt gap I need to fill. The h3 really is sweet casting in the bigger rods. I got to cast an Asquith and an h3 side by side in 12 wt….. I’m a big fan of loomis rods but I wouldn’t be taking the Asquith over the h3 in the 12 personally. H3 12 wt really felt a lot lighter swing weight in my opinion. Both were cannons though for sure


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

I've been fishing an 11wt as my primary tarpon rod for a really long time. I would say this is a true 11wt also, and old RPLX. I primarily fish the Tampa Bay area and our fish average 90-100lbs. An 11 casts so much easier than a 12 that it's hard for me to pickup a 12 if I have a choice.


----------



## JFScotty (Sep 27, 2021)

Ditch the 12 and grab an 11.


----------

